# How to choose tee?



## Daisy (Mar 14, 2011)

Many golf play golf for fun.and also,they wnat to play it well,but how can you make it?
You know,there are long tee and short tee on the playground,you know how to choose the right one?
I do not know how to makeit,if you have any advice,you can feel free talk to tell me.
Thank in advance.


----------



## FrogsHair (Mar 4, 2010)

A lot of the score cards will give the golfer an idea which tee to use, which is based on the golfer's handicap versus the yardage they should play. 

Another good rule of thumb for the golfer is to use which ever set of tees that will allow the golfer to reach the greens in regulation. This is really evident on the par threes. If the golfer can't reach the green with their longest club from a certain tee box, then the golfer should move to a forward set of tees that are closer to the green. 

Then again on some courses the different tee boxes for each hole are so close together, it makes little difference which one the golfer uses.

Most courses, say with three sets of tees will break them down as such; Championship tees for the lower handicap golfers. Middle tees for the mid to high handicap golfer, and the front tees are for middle, or high handicap women, senior men/women, and beginners. It get a little more confusing for the golfer when they are offered more that 3 sets of tees to choose from.

I use to use this formula. After using my driver, and thee wood, the known, total distance I could cover, on average was 460 yards. 250 for my driver, and 210 for my three wood. If the longest par 4 on the course I was playing was 450 yards from the middle tee box, that's the tee box would play from. 

You hear a lot of negative talk about slow play. A big cause of slow play are the golfer's who play from the wrong tee boxes. The ones that are too far for them to get on the green in regulation. If two golfers use the same tee box, and one can reach the green in regulation, but the other one can't, the one who can't will hold up the golfer who can because of the extra shot needed. Multiply that extra shot by 18 by say 5+/- minutes, and the longer golfer is looking at 90+/- minutes of just waiting.

When in doubt, play from the closer tee box.


----------



## golfish5 (Mar 31, 2011)

FrogsHair said:


> Most courses, say with three sets of tees will break them down as such; Championship tees for the lower handicap golfers. Middle tees for the mid to high handicap golfer, and the front tees are for middle, or high handicap women, senior men/women, and beginners. It get a little more confusing for the golfer when they are offered more that 3 sets of tees to choose from.


I have been playing 45 years, I have yet to see a man move up to the red tees. Pride has everything to do with it. It would sure speed up the game and make it a little more fun for the people who need the extra few yards.



FrogsHair said:


> I use to use this formula. After using my driver, and thee wood, the known, total distance I could cover, on average was 460 yards. 250 for my driver, and 210 for my three wood. If the longest par 4 on the course I was playing was 450 yards from the middle tee box, that's the tee box would play from.


Makes all the sense in the world to me...

I play golf for fun, its not fun if I come up to a par 4 knowing I have no chance to reach it in two.


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

I think daisy is asking about the tee not the tee box. if that is true daisy then the tee size is based on the club head size. lets make sure this is correct because the box colors are based on handicap or skill level and the way I'm playing I should be playing the cloest to the hole.


----------



## golfish5 (Mar 31, 2011)

broken tee said:


> I think daisy is asking about the tee not the tee box. if that is true daisy then the tee size is based on the club head size. lets make sure this is correct because the box colors are based on handicap or skill level and the way I'm playing I should be playing the closet to the hole.


 then that's an easy one....I ALWAY'S use a broken tee


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

golfish5 said:


> then that's an easy one....I ALWAY'S use a broken tee


Hey: I like you already; good one.


----------



## FrogsHair (Mar 4, 2010)

Dummy me :rofl: Sometimes, when I am not using my driver, I don't even use a tee, short or long.....:dunno:

Sorry Daisy, my bad....


----------



## Iris (Mar 17, 2011)

broken tee said:


> I think daisy is asking about the tee not the tee box. if that is true daisy then the tee size is based on the club head size. lets make sure this is correct because the box colors are based on handicap or skill level and the way I'm playing I should be playing the cloest to the hole.


I think what matters is the material of the tee,you know,this point can decide your results.


----------



## Mikelowrie (Jul 23, 2011)

FrogsHair said:


> I use to use this formula. After using my driver, and thee wood, the known, total distance I could cover, on average was 460 yards. 250 for my driver, and 210 for my three wood. If the longest par 4 on the course I was playing was 450 yards from the middle tee box, that's the tee box would play from.
> .


I understand where you are coming from but this is from the USGA

PGA of America/USGA Recommendations
In 2011, the PGA of America and USGA issued a set of recommendations designed to encourage golfers to play from appropriate yardages. These guidelines are based on golfers' average driving distance. So find your driving distance, then see what yardage these two organizations recommend.

Avg. drive - Recommended Tees
300 yards - 7,150-7,400 yards
275 yards - 6,700-6,900 yards
250 yards - 6,200-6,400 yards
225 yards - 5,800-6,000 yards
200 yards - 5,200-5,400 yards
175 yards - 4,400-4,600 yards
150 yards - 3,500-3,700 yards
125 yards - 2,800-3,000 yards
100 yards - 2,100-2,300 yards


----------

